# 1972 MacGregor Venture 21 Outboard Advice Wanted



## FishDragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all! Thank you for taking the time to read my first post here on SailNet.

I recently purchased a 1972 Venture 21 and am VERY excited about owning my first real sailboat. Overall, the boat is in great shape, but there are a few things I intend to do before spring - the first of which will be getting a new outboard engine. I'm considering a new Honda 2HP - although I'm a little concerned it may not have enough power. The other outboard I've looked at is Honda's 5HP. If anyone out there can provide any insight or advice on this I'd be very grateful.

Marc


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Congratulations! Our first boat was a Venture 2-22. 

Where will you be sailing? 2 HP sounds rather small. We had an 8 HP for the Chesapeake Bay.

Make sure you get a long shaft.


----------



## FishDragon (Nov 26, 2011)

The first year, we'll be sailing in Barnagat Bay - about the mid-Atlantic coast of New Jersey, and an area protected by barrier islands (although the water can get a little rough there). However, I hope to sail Long Island Sound at least once next summer and to also go out into the open ocean the following summer.

Thank you for your thoughts!


----------

